# Unroot Droid Razr, phone not recognized by computer



## lysdexik (Jan 22, 2012)

My friend gave me a droid razr which is rooted and has a custom rom installed on it. I was able to charge the device and boot into the OS however the phone simply will not be recognized by the computer. I've tried 3 different cables to no avail, there must be something wrong with the USB port itself.

Is there any way to unroot the device and get back to stock without having to connect the phone to the computer? I am able to put the SD card into a different phone in order to transfer files to it.

Thanks alot in advance


----------

